# James Golding - week record



## Dogtrousers (27 Jun 2017)

_James Golding from Rugby rode 2,842.2 kilometres in a week for new Guinness World Record
_
http://road.cc/content/news/224880-...hire-breaks-seven-day-distance-cycling-record

That's 406 km or 252 miles per day.

Interesting to note that Guinness sanctioned this not UMCA. UMCA sanction only annual and monthly in their "Highest Mileage" category.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Jun 2017)

Inspirational stuff


----------



## MikeG (27 Jun 2017)

That's an interesting record. I guess mere mortals can look at that and think............yeah, maybe if I trained a bit and found a nice flat circuit, that wouldn't be beyond imagination. If Andy Wilkingson put his mind to that record, he'd probably be thinking "I could do 2,800 miles, not km".


----------



## Aravis (27 Jun 2017)

Thanks for drawing attention to this. Fantastic effort by James. The role of cancer-surviving super-hero cyclist is in safe hands once again!



Dogtrousers said:


> Interesting to note that Guinness sanctioned this not UMCA.


When I saw this I groaned inwardly. I find it a bit puzzling - UMCA seem to recognise distance-specific records down to 100 miles. Surely the weekly record falls within their territory?



Dogtrousers said:


> But as a general point a lot of these endurance records are a niche area. *I imagine a decent professional cyclist may look at them and say "yeah, but why would I want to do that to myself?"*


I've often wondered about this. The annual record is one thing, but I wouldn't be so surprised if an ex-pro - perhaps someone who never quite had the speed to win races regularly - had a go at the week or the month. I live in hopes anyway. The hour record has sometimes been a target for a pro at the end of his career - Francesco Moser being perhaps the most famous example - and in some ways the weekly record sounds a doddle compared with preparing for and executing the hour.


----------

